# How can I Install a specific PHP version



## abaltodano (Mar 21, 2022)

Hi Good day..!

I need install php74-7.4.8, but the currently version available is php74-7.4.27, I tried to tell the system install 7.4.8 but indicates not found on repositories. Km using freebsd 13

Could help me with this..?
thanks in advance


----------



## rafael_grether (Mar 22, 2022)

abaltodano,

Php 7.4.8 was released officially in Jul/2020.
Since Jul/2020, there was a several bug and security fixes.

So it makes no sense to download any old versions of php, which are known to be insecure.
The FreeBSD package repository contains the latest php version of each series (74, 80, 81).
You cannot download old versions, only the last Old Stable version. From a security point of view it makes perfect sense.

BUT, If there is a specific reason you need to install an old and highly vulnerable version, you can do installing from source vendor, on Unsupported Historical Releases: https://www.php.net/releases/index.php


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2022)

rafael_grether said:


> BUT, If there is a specific reason you need to install an old and highly vulnerable version, you can do installing from source vendor


It's easier to do from the ports tree. Just revert the commits that updated it, then build it from ports. That will a) build it for FreeBSD specifically, and b) register it properly with the package database.


----------

